# como medir la longitud de una bobina de cobre



## taliban (Jun 16, 2011)

tengo un problema resuelto pero no consigo entender el resultado porq yo lo calculo con la calculadora y me da otro resultado por ejempo 

s=exp r^2=3.1416 . 0.25^2=0.2mm^2

yo hago ese calculo y me sale 78.54

pido ayuda pofavor  gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 16, 2011)

respuesta a "tu" pregunta: Usando un medidor de longitud  en centimetros o pulgadas, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mide la resistencia de la bobina y aplica la fórmula para calcular la longitud del hilo. La fórmula dice que la longitud es igual a la resistencia de la bobina multiplicada por la sección del hilo y dividida por el coeficiente de resistencia específica del cobre que es 0,0172. Si, por ejemplo, la bobina tiene 2 ohmios de resistencia y una sección de 0,5 mm cuadrados la longitud sería:
2*0,5/0,0172 =  58,8 metros.

Saludos.


----------



## taliban (Jun 18, 2011)

y la formula de la seccion es s = exp r^2= q en mi caso es 3.1416 * 0.25^2=0.2mm^2

pero ami no me sale eso cuando lo calculo sale 78.54

y en los extremos de la bobina da 1Ω y el conductor es de diametro de 0.5 mm

mi pregunta es porq me sale 78.54 si en el libro me da el resultado de 0.2mm^2

gracias


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 18, 2011)

Vamos a ver: Diámetro, 0,5mm. Resistencia, 1 ohmio. Bien:
Sección = 0,5/2*0,5/2*3,1416 = 0,19635 mm cuadrados.
Longitud = 0,19635*1/0,0172 = 11,415 metros.

Saludos.


----------



## taliban (Jun 18, 2011)

gracias eres un crack me traia loco esa operacion


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 18, 2011)

taliban dijo:


> y la formula de la seccion es s = exp r^2= q en mi caso es 3.1416 * 0.25^2=0.2mm^2
> pero ami no me sale eso cuando lo calculo sale 78.54
> y en los extremos de la bobina da 1Ω y el conductor es de diametro de 0.5 mm
> mi pregunta es porq me sale 78.54 si en el libro me da el resultado de 0.2mm^2
> gracias


:enfadado: Te dá eso porque a esta altura de la vida todavía no sabés usar una calculadora 

78.54 = 3.1416 * 25   *no tiene nada que ver* con  pi*r^2 = pi*0.25^2 = 0.2mm2

PD. 
*exp* es lo que tenés marcado en la tecla y se usa para otra cosa, *no es pi* (Π)


----------

